

Hans Rosling's 200 Countries, 200 Years, 4 Minutes - The Joy of Stats - Evgeny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbkSRLYSojo
A discussion came up on one "local" forum and one guy was saying that captalism "forced millions of people into poverty in the last 100 years". This link was given as a counterargument and I think it's a pretty awesome visualisation.
======
iguvnbiugb
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/rosling?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2073553>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2048229>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2040859>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2021752>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1973202>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957024>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1954315>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906265>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1774797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1774186>

